# Partage d'écran en 2 moniteurs



## bengilli (15 Juin 2000)

je souhaiterais coupler un 19' avec un 15' pour agrandir ma zone de travail sur un G4/400...
je suis parti pour utiliser un carte vidéo PCI supplémentaire (en plus d'une ATI 128 pro AGP) bon marché (2Mo-256 couleurs mais suffisante pour afficher les barres d'outils par exemple)...
est-ce que ce systême est fiable et stable ? (ou dois-je opter pour une carte spéciale avec 2 ports VGA)
dois je obligatoirement installer un pilote pour la carte PCI ?
existe il d'autre solutions ? mon idée de carte vidéo supplémentaire est elle bonne ?

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## bengilli (15 Juin 2000)

par contre je risque de plus retrouver le nom de cette carte PCI (a pu la boite..... seulement quelques chiffres sur une résistance)....
existe il un driver universel ou une façon de contourner le "pilotage" de la carte, en utilisant une autre extension?

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## Fogi (15 Juin 2000)

Fais informations systeme Apple dans le menu pomme, tu y trouveras des infos sur ta carte...


----------



## bengilli (15 Juin 2000)

merci fogi... dommage on s'est raté de 10 minutes
c'est qu'on pourrais presque chatter ici
faudrait se donner rendez-vous a une heure précise et tenter le grand saut....
;-)

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------

